# Need 200 + miles and pics ... Prove this guy wrong. :)



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

(Dint know where to really put this) Hear is the run down. My Fiancee is look for a Cav. Her pervious car was a Cav. I tried mass persuation but she wouldnt budge for a Nissan, even if I offered to pay for it. We were at a dealer looking at a few Cav's she liked. We got into few diffrent conversations with a sales man. Really cool guy but one thing ticked me is the conversation about our type of cars (B13,B14,1.6,2.0). We got into reliability. He dint beleave me when I said that these engines got past 200,000 miles plus, some over 300 as daily beaters. So we actually got into an all out argument. It was kind speaking to him up till this point. He simply said if its true prove him wrong. I said fine. This is were I need the help. I did plenty of searching, but found wear fellow Nissan enthusiast stated there miles without pictures. Allthough to me there word is as dependable as there car, I need photo proof of the odometer for this one, if posible a simple statment of how many miles are yours, and if you beat on it or not. This man put down one of the best cars ever built, and I wont let it go unjustified. 

Any help is greatly apreciated. With your help Im really looking forward to going back to this guy at his dealership and proving him wrong. His worst statment was, "I have not seen a Cav over 170,000 let along any other car that high, still runing good." 

Im not sure how to post pic. So if someones got a good one for me and has the same trouble, just e-mail it to me at [email protected] with the subject of... "Nissan Miles" 

Thank you for all your help. Phyroinstinct


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/classicser.php

280,000 on our Project SE-R...nuff said


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

There is also a thread in general. Right now my highest car is 112k and going strong. There is a thread in General > General that where people posted their highest mileage. You may want to ask in there as well.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I sent you a picture of the gauge cluster.


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Thank you for the pic, and info guys, sorry dint get back, we lost power on about 1/2 the east coast and I was in that.  But the picture is great with the odometer, After I get a few more, I plan to go back to him. Im gonna find his reaction amusing.


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

My friend just hit over 350,000 miles original SR20 motor. I'm trying to dig up a pic.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

.


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

That would definetly be a good one to show him. I hope you will be able to get me a pic. Thanks once again. Phyro


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

Kind of off topic, but has anyone heard of the famous Subaru that ran for 500,000 and only needed an alternator replaced?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Al Bundy's car ran for over 1mil miles, and it was an american piece of junk that barely ran.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

that episode was awesome


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

lol. i haven't seen that one but it sounds funny.

about the reaction of that salesman, keep us posted. PROVE HIM WRONG!


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

fuck that shit, where do u live? i migt need a road trip if not too far, i wanna get to 300,000 miles eventually and i beat the shit oput my car cause of the mods. ask the cop that pulled me over last year doing 140 mph on the highway. wrote me down for 120 mph and lost my license for a month. it was fun, but i race only at the track now. i will try to take a pic of mine and send it to u tommororw.


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

I only got one pic so far... And I wanna go back to him soon.motivational1 had sent me a nice shot, Im just waiting to get a few more before I go back. On the bright side, my Fiancee, momentarily considered Nissan. Hopefully if Im persuasive enough I can get her to want one. But she comes up to me the other night and says, "What about the Suzuki Aerio". Anyone have any info on the car. I went and tried one and stuff. It was ok, Not a Nissan though. SuperblkStalion that would be great if ya could get me a pic. I would appreciate it. Thanks, Phyro


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Darn, if only 159,000 were enough to convince this guy.

Why in the world would your wife want a Cavalier? My sister has a 2003 and hates it.


----------



## angelsweet_24 (May 22, 2003)

my 200sx has 185,000 miles, and it has even been in an accident, and still running strong!!!!!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

yay Chevy said it will drope the cavalier after the 2004 run. its gonna be replaced by the cobalt but the sunfire is staying boooooo!

hope you prove that fkr wrong


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Dont need to hope, I know I will, once I get a few more pics. Ummm. Anyone know were I can find a link to were Chevy speaks of droping the Cav? I can use that to persuade her to come over to the light.  .


----------



## wiggy (May 4, 2003)

here is one have him call TIM DAHLE NISSAN (801-262-5521)in utah and have him take a picture of a 1990 nissan 300zx with 300,000 miles on ALL of the stock parts(turbos, motor, trans, ect... most likely replaced the driveshaft, and alternator a number of times but major stuff no problems) The cars will go forever my Z's at 198888 and still runs fine, starts on the second or third try and even still has great compression. 

My 1986 truck has 212,000+ miles on it and the only major thing i fixed on that has been replacing the fifth gear because it came lose and grinded its self, motor is all orginal the 4 wheel drive still works outstanding and it still has the original alternator

On the other hand my 1984 corvette has 126,xxx miles on it and still runs just fine and always starts up on the first try. (this car was probably built on wednesday)


once i get my pictures developed i will send them your way 


latter joe a.k.a wIGgy a.k.a WiGGLEs .a.k.a WagGLes


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Nice, more pics the better, My Grandfather had a Nissan truck that ran over 400, but never knew I would need the pics of it. I was a little tyke then.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I read about the cavy drop in the sept issue of automobile mag on page 24 on the bottom left hand corner next to the picture of the new Suzuki car swift sport its all decked out with a 1.5 ltr 113 hp engine


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

really?! he argued! i wouldnt buy a car off that guy he sounds like a dick. when i went to the dealership looking for a new car, the guy asked me how many miles my current car had and i told him 175,000 he said "oh its just getting broke in, those damn sentras run forever!" 

hell every one i talk to even import haters like my dad will admit that nissan engines will run forever. just me but salesmen / uneducated asses like that dont deserve your girlfriends money.


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

We dont plan on going back to him anymore. (I plan to when I get more pics) But I think Iv got her persuaded to the light side. Monday we are going to look at a 2001 Sentra, GXE with everything but Spoiler, and rims. It has the 1.8 in it. IM not to familiar with that engine cuz Iv never had any first had experience with it. But overall from the little Iv read it a good engine. If Im wrong on that please correct me. My father is the same way, he hates imports, but he just cant deni the fact of how good they are.


----------



## Soul92se (Aug 13, 2003)

Here you go
this is my 85 nissan 300zx... its currently at 306,302.. but its in for a engine swap... cuz i want a turbo!.. lol but the engine still runs strong. No leaks, no blown gaskets, no problems at all.... just routine maintaince. Just some mods.. intake and things


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

i will get u a pcik later today after the US plays Canada for international b-ball. i finally came back from southern CA for good. my now ex-gf went freaking psycho on me. and i actually reached 280,000 on this trip hehe.


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Been a while, sorry for not updating you all. Well I did go back to the Cavy dealer and showed him the pics I had. He dint seem shocked when I came back with some pics. He gave a deal on a 2003 New cav(No power windows, no power lock, no moon roof) for only like $13,900 Dint know if that was good or not). He look supried when I told him no, for critizing a Nissan. And about a week later my girl was riding in a 2000 1.8 Sentra (Champain), fully loaded (all but moon roof) and it only had like 14,500 miles on it. Now its almost got 18,000. But shes in a Nissan, and even though now and then she saids she misses having a Cav, I head more and more about how she luv her sentra.

Thanks for all your help!!! 

Phyro. 

Hopfully one day she'll start reading the foums, and inderstand even more what she has by owning a Nissan


----------

